# Kuwait Medal of Liberation available



## reccecrewman (23 Jul 2006)

I did a search on this first and found nothing, so I thought I'd post this as an FYI to those who qualify;

CANFORGEN 076/06 CMP 034 260917Z Apr 06

         Soldiers who were issued the Canadian Gulf & Kuwait Medal and/or the UNIKOM Medal are now eligible to receive the Kuwait Medal of Liberation of Kuwait.  This medal is a foreign decoration that may be accepted as a memento but is not authorized for wear on the CF uniform or with other national honours.  Application procedures for serving soldiers can be found at: hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh (follow links under Kuwait).  If a retired soldier wishes to receive the aforementioned medal, he/she is to contact directly:

The Embassy of the State of Kuwait
333 Sussex Dr.
Ottawa, ON, K1N 1J9
Tel: (613) 780-9999
Fax: (613) 780-9905


----------



## reccecrewman (23 Jul 2006)

I'm just trying to see if this photo upload works, bear with me here.


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2006)

Deadline for applications for these medals is 31 Dec 2006:

I am copying in the text of an e-mail I received as apparently many personnel are not aware of this move despite the CANFORGEN released.

E-MAIL FROM National President Gulf War Veterans Association of Canada
Tuesday, 15 August, 2006 07:08



> Subject:	Medal Update
> 
> I just got off the phone with the embassy of Kuwait. The medals are starting to be shipped out this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Centurian1985 (23 Aug 2006)

For us ree-tie-red types, here is the link to the Embassy of Kuwait in Canada application form...

http://www.embassyofkuwait.ca/english.pdf


----------



## Popurhedoff (23 Aug 2006)

I read the CANFORGEN and filled out the appropriate paperwork a few months ago... if and when it arrives... into the drawer it goes.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Centurian1985 (14 Sep 2006)

The Kuwaiti embassy seems to be pretty fast with the applications.  Sent my paperwork in last month and I got the medal in the mail yesterday.


----------



## sparker (11 Oct 2006)

Just received my liberation of Kuwait medal. Although it is not the same as the one pictured 
above. I know different nations received different variations of the medal. What is the 
standard one for Canada. The medal I received is circular with a five pointed star, a picture
of a dwow(boat) and the enameled crest of Kuwait.
Cheers


----------



## sparker (11 Oct 2006)

Just to clarify my previous post. It is a five pointed flower(I think). With some googling,
I have found out there are different medals for different ranks.


----------



## Centurian1985 (10 Jan 2007)

Seems like some recipients are getting rid of them already.  Saw one in an antique shop last month, in the 'military paraphenalia' section, going for $35.


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jan 2007)

I have been in the process for almost a year thru the Gulf Vets association.  A fellow named Fraser out in BC.  So, I take it my gong will show up soon in the mail.  Time to go make another shadow box for the ILMW.  
My only complaint it to the Canadian government for dragging thier heels on this one for over 15 years.  
Kind of upsets me that the Canadian Embassey in Kuwait lost the original medals.
semi-rant off
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> My only complaint it to the Canadian government for dragging thier heels on this one for over 15 years.
> Kind of upsets me that the Canadian Embassey in Kuwait lost the original medals.



Seriously?  Is that what happened?


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jan 2007)

Yes, back in '92 (ish) the Kuwaiti government gave the "Thank You" medals to the Canadian Embassey, who somehow lost them.  Then the Canadian government denied them to be issues as we Gulf War vets had already recieved a medal from Canada, and one from Saudi Arabia. So this is the third go around and the PC's (IMHO) don't want to piss off the Kuwaiti Emir.
Good on ya all who got theirs, so mine should be soon.
Any idea how long it took from posting to recieving?


----------



## gaspasser (12 Mar 2007)

Thought I'd put this post here WRT the Kuwaiti Medal.
Has anyone recieved theirs yet in the mail?  I registered many moons ago {twice} and have been in contact with the Association President; he and the site both tell me that my medal will come to me soon {moons ago} in the mail. 
Why is it taking so long?
Anyone?
BYTD


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2007)

Uhh... 
is this the Kuwaiti medal that their gov't coined but you can't wear - right?
Cause you did get the Gulf & Kuwait medal?, UNIKOM or one of the other UN___ medals?


----------



## reccecrewman (13 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver,

If you run a search under "Kuwait Medal of Liberation available", you will find there are several members of this site that applied and received their medal in fairly short order.  Maybe something went wrong with yours.......

Regards


----------



## gaspasser (13 Mar 2007)

Thanks, RM, I'll enquire yet again to the Association .
And stupid me for not noticing that I posted to that thread a month and a half ago.
Still wondering where the heck is my medal if so many got thiers already!!!??


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

Two months later and I'm still waiting. I even sent an e-mail reiterating my address.
I think someone forgot me...      :-[     :'(


----------



## Reccesoldier (19 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Thought I'd put this post here WRT the Kuwaiti Medal.
> Has anyone recieved theirs yet in the mail?  I registered many moons ago {twice} and have been in contact with the Association President; he and the site both tell me that my medal will come to me soon {moons ago} in the mail.
> Why is it taking so long?
> Anyone?
> BYTD



If you are still serving you will have to wait for the medal.  The Kuwaitis want to make a big deal of presenting it to a representative population of the CF.  Yep, you got it... parades to receive medals that you are not permitted to wear.

Retired members are to contact the Kuwaiti Embassy directly.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

Now that has me totally confused!?!  :
So, I have to wait for a parade...well, there is one coming up?!?!

PS, are there two thread going on this?


----------



## PO2FinClk (26 Mar 2007)

New CANFORGEN 060/07 out on the Liberation Of Kuwait medal:


> DISTRIBUTION OF THE MEDAL HAS NOT YET STARTED FOR SERVICE PERSONNEL. CEREMONIES WILL BE HELD OVER THE COURSE OF THE NEXT SIX MONTHS IN CANADIAN CITIES WHERE REPRESENTATIVES OF THE STATE OF KUWAIT WILL PRESENT THE MEDAL TO SERVING CANADIAN FORCES PERSONNEL
> 
> 
> CANADIAN FORCES PERSONNEL WHO APPLIED FOR THE MEDAL AS DIRECTED AT REFERENCE WILL BE INVITED TO ATTEND THE CLOSEST CEREMONY. FURTHER INSTRUCTION CONCERNING THESE EVENTS WILL BE PROVIDED BY CHIEF MILITARY PERSONNEL IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## gaspasser (26 Mar 2007)

Aaahh, now you tell me.
Thanks.    ;D
Another chance to travel on my dime to get a medal I can't wear.  Starting to get cheesed at this whole schamossle altogether. ???  Just send it in the mail like they originally promised.  
But, I rant!


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Mar 2007)

> CANFORGEN 060/07 CMP 024/07 261507Z MAR 07
> THE KUWAIT MEDAL OF LIBERATION OF KUWAIT - UPDATE
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...



Retired pers who have not received their medals will also be invited to attend one of these ceremonies.  If you don't want to go or wait till this road-show comes to a city near (or not so near) you, you can still contact the Kuwait Embassy.  

Talk to "George" at (613) 780-9999 ext 230 and make a point of telling him that you *do not want a presentation * and to send the medal to your address.

I'd love to sound off on this but I can't.  Suffice to say I understand why so many people are pissed about this whole affair.  What I can confirm is that the CF is not driving this ship, please do not shoot the messenger.


----------



## Reccesoldier (30 Mar 2007)

Yes, maybe a mod can merge these two into one entitled "Kuwait Liberation of Kuwait medal"?  or "How I learned to stop worrying and love the Kuwaiti Ambassador"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2007)

Done


----------



## gaspasser (7 Jun 2007)

Well, I was into work the other day to check my e-mails and clear my inbox before I head out overseas.  Lo and behold there's an e-mail there from "someone" about a parade at some Toronto Armouries for....get this...that day.  So, I didn't go.  
Then the other day, I was out and my wife gets a phone call from "someone", "did your husband go to the parade?" "No", she says. "Thank you" and hung up.
So, I think it'll be in the mail and I'll get it in six months.
Later All.


----------

